# Speckhead Tournament *Outcast



## LIM-IT-OUT

*I hope all you Inshore Guys register. Biggest Speck/sheep from March 1-31. Top 3 will pay out in both divisions cant sweep the board in either one but can place in either.*:thumbup:

*I'm already in it, but would like to see a couple guys that I have in mind in "DA" register book.*

*Who will take the month of March?:whistling:*


----------



## NoleAnimal

How does one register?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

At Outcast Bait and Tackle


----------



## naclh2oDave

What is the cost?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

$25.00


----------



## FenderBender

Nice call out! Sounds like fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V

I'll probably register next week. Just Trout though, I doubt I'll go sheep hunting much.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

I plan on being on the scoreboard ... Maybe top 3


----------



## ifish911

Can an old boy from Kentucky get in? Be there for a week starting Sunday.


----------



## tailfisher1979

What's up with the no sweep rule? Oh well, I'll have to settle for two spots.


----------



## 60hertz

Shouldn't this be in the tournament section and not inshore reports?

Mods, can you please move to the correct section?


----------



## MrFish

What's the payout? Where are the rules? Website?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

:shutup:


60hertz said:


> Shouldn't this be in the tournament section and not inshore reports?
> 
> Mods, can you please move to the correct section?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

And the drama starts again  guess we should stop posting things on here then and it really isn't a tournament a tournament last 3 days some maybe 2 this last for a month so more like a derbie but apologizes for not posting in the right section


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

MrFish said:


> What's the payout? Where are the rules? Website?


If u go to outkast bait and tackle website they should have the rules up there with more info or U can also stop in the shop and they have a flyer hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Reel Sick

Trout division and sheepshead division pay outs.
1st 250
2nd 150
3rd 100
You can only place in 1 division not both but if you have a first place sheepshead and a 2nd place trout you would get the first place money only.
At least this is how it's been the last few years it may change depending on how many entries there is but I'm pretty sure those are the minimum pay outs. 
I'm looking to move up this year I got 3rd place the last 2 years and 2 friends on our boat got 2nd 1 each of the last 2 years. AKA "Trash talk lol just kidding"
But looks like good competition this year good luck everyone I always enjoy this tournament.
.
Last year's photo both fish live released after photo and weigh in.


----------



## FenderBender

Pigs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V

I hadn't fished one of Tommy's tourneys since '07 and won 1st in that one with a 7.6lb fish. Looks like I'll have to tighten up.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86

Wow nice Mogans awsome this will be my first tournament and I'm very excited


----------



## Chris V

It's official. I am registered! Getting on it tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## MrFish

Guess I'll wait til Thursday


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I entered it on friday. I'll be primarily sheepshead fishing. I got a couple a little over 6# this weekend but didn't feel like driving all the way over there to weigh a fish that"s just gonna get bumped off the board:no:


----------



## Fish_On

At Outcast?
Still open registration?


----------



## outcast

*Speckhead*

OK guys and gals you need to register in the tournament. We have only had ONE trout weighed in so far and it weighs 2.35 pounds. No Sheepshead weighed yet. It is wide open. You must wait 48 hours to weigh a fish if you register now so plan ahead.


----------



## Fisherdad1

Whoa!! Only one trout weighed in and it is under 3 lbs!! Is that right?? I've seen posts from people saying they weighed in a 5.9 lb fish and another 5 plus. I don't kill them over 20" unless in a tourney and think they would be in the running. I have thrown backa fat 23" plus fish because I did not think it would stand a chance.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## AUtiger01

Hate I missed this thread earlier. Caught an 11# Sheepie last weekend.


----------



## outcast

*Update on the standings*

Speckled Trout
1. Ron Davis-4.45
2. Josh Lynn-3.20
3. Selina Kayo-2.35

Sheepshead
1. Andrew Zierk-8.65
2. Dennis Miller-8.55
3. Sonny Grainger-5.40


----------



## Chris V

Looks like I should've weighed a couple of my trout! I've been getting big numbers but not big fish. Going to hit it again early.


----------



## D.O.A FREAK

I'll be by to enter this evening, I should've entered earlier. I'm regretting it now haha. I've been catching big numbers of nice trout and had multiple fish over three pounds in the last few days! Looks like I'll have to go back and catch em again and bring em to the scales


----------



## stauty trout

Wow... can't believe the 5# mark hasn't gotten broken yet... one more weekend left... I know a spot or two that are producing some 7# fish... 

what's the rules on this tourney? can I register online? do I have to fish in Florida waters?


----------



## outcast

*Tournament*

You can register over the phone but you must wait 48 hours to weigh a fish since the tournament is underway. If you plan on fishing this weekend you need to enter now. Call for entry at 850-457-1450. You do not have to fish in Florida waters.


----------



## stauty trout

outcast said:


> You can register over the phone but you must wait 48 hours to weigh a fish since the tournament is underway. If you plan on fishing this weekend you need to enter now. Call for entry at 850-457-1450. You do not have to fish in Florida waters.


roger... I'm gonna check a few things out and see if I can shake free this weekend to fish/drive to p-cola to weigh-in  thanks for the quick reply


----------



## outcast

*Final Resuts*

Congrats to the winners

Sheepshead
1st-Andrew Zierk-8.65
2nd-Dennis Miller-8.55
3rd-Lance Powers-5.75

Speckled Trout
1st-Chuck McKinney-4.75
2nd-Brandon Semsick-4.70
3rd-Ron Davis-4.45


----------



## Reel Sick

Thank you Tommy for putting this tournament on every year it gives us something to fish for in the month of march.
P.S. what happened to your website?
Maybe you could do a business Facebook to post standings of tournaments as it progresses. 
Thanks again Outcast!


----------

